# State Cup Oceanside



## mswain21 (Jan 16, 2019)

It looks like State Cup in Oceanside is cancelled this weekend. I hope they don’t change it to Landcaster


----------



## RedCard (Jan 16, 2019)

mswain21 said:


> It looks like State Cup in Oceanside is cancelled this weekend. I hope they don’t change it to Landcaster


I have 4 games to referee down in Temecula this coming Saturday. Can't wait to see the condition of those fields....


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 16, 2019)

Where is it posted that thee games are cancelled?


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 16, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Where is it posted that thee games are cancelled?


https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=736CB8A4-29BA-4CF3-9EEB-EC74F7E94383&show=girls


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2019)

Bummer.  Could have still played Vegas Cup!!!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Bummer.  Could have still played Vegas Cup!!!


I'm wondering how the fields are going to be in Vegas though....They got just as much rain as we did I believe....


----------



## ForumParent (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you for posting!  Do you think it safe to think the current edit that, “*Oceanside Games will be re-scheduled for Jan 26-27.* will stick?  (Assuming 26/27 doesn’t also get rained out).


----------



## Surfref (Jan 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I have 4 games to referee down in Temecula this coming Saturday. Can't wait to see the condition of those fields....


That is going to be a muddy mess.  It was a muddy mess last year during the rain and the dirt roads in and out absolutely sucked.  Cars sliding around in the mud.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 17, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I'm wondering how the fields are going to be in Vegas though....They got just as much rain as we did I believe....


Less than 1 inch of rain this week in the Las Vegas ares, according to this site and its links to NWS sites - https://lasvegaswx.com/wxtrends.php


----------



## watfly (Jan 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I have 4 games to referee down in Temecula this coming Saturday. Can't wait to see the condition of those fields....


Drive a 4x4 and wear hip boots to get from the parking lot to the fields.  And if you have games on the infield don't try to shortcut across the the racetrack where its not designated.  I learned the hard way that the track dirt is really deep.  However, some of the fields hold up well in the rain, so you might be OK.  I can't exactly recall but I think it was the Albion Showcase that was changed from Robb to Galway a few years ago due to heavy rain and most of the fields were in playable shape. (I've heard complaints about the fields on the south side of the infield)


----------



## greekgirl (Jan 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I have 4 games to referee down in Temecula this coming Saturday. Can't wait to see the condition of those fields....


Galway Downs games are canceled for this weekend too. Looks like only Norco (Silver lakes) is open.


----------



## zags77 (Jan 17, 2019)

Norco games are canceled for the weekend......


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 17, 2019)

Beats hitting the road, driving all but the final mile to Oceanside, and then getting the alert that the fields were just deemed unplayable (2016).


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Less than 1 inch of rain this week in the Las Vegas ares, according to this site and its links to NWS sites - https://lasvegaswx.com/wxtrends.php


Yeah, but, in the LV context that is a flood.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2019)

CRL GAMES ARE STILL A GO.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 17, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> CRL GAMES ARE STILL A GO.


Seems weird State Cup is cancelled but CRL at Silverlakes is still a go. I wonder if it was "easier" to cancel all State Cup games for the weekend so all teams stay on the same schedule. Must be hell rescheduling all of this.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Seems weird State Cup is cancelled but CRL at Silverlakes is still a go. I wonder if it was "easier" to cancel all State Cup games for the weekend so all teams stay on the same schedule. Must be hell rescheduling all of this.


Think your right on SC keeping schedule in line. All CRL with the exception of 07 are playing on turf.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 17, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Think your right on SC keeping schedule in line. All CRL with the exception of 07 are playing on turf.


OK, CRL on turf makes sense. Didn't think of that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> OK, CRL on turf makes sense. Didn't think of that.


Their moving the 07’s to fields in the back of SS. They made it sound those fields would be able to go.


----------

